# U.S. Television Science Fiction (especially considered historically)



## J-Sun (Dec 24, 2021)

The following list is derived from the shows mentioned in the Wikipedia article "U.S. television science fiction". Obviously, it mentions a fantasy show or two and a non-US show or two but it's mostly on-topic. Does anyone have any historically significant titles to add that the article missed? Or any other comments on it? (And, similarly, if people want to stray into fantasy or UK shows or the like, have at it.)

As far as missing shows, I'm thinking that if _Max Headroom_ and _Alien Nation_ are on, _*Firefly*_ certainly has to be, though a case could be made that they should all be out for not running long enough, if that's an important criterion. Also, the list seems to stop at 2008 with _Fringe_ so I might add _*Person of Interest*_ to bring it all the way up to 2011 or whenever it was. But some might argue that's more a cop show than an SF show, even with its speculative element. Anyway - that sort of discussion. And here's the list:

* Adventures of Superman (1952-8)
* Alien Nation (1989-90)
* Angel (1999-2004)
* Babylon 5 (1993-8)
* Battlestar Galactica (2004-9)
* Battlestar Galactica/Galactica 1980 (1978-80)
* Buck Rogers (1950)
* Buck Rogers in the 25th Century (1979-81)
* Buffy the Vampire Slayer (1997-2003)
* Captain Video and His Video Rangers (1949-55)
* Captain Z-Ro (1951-3; 1955-6)
* Charmed (1998-2006)
* Doctor Who (1963- ; since 1972 in the US)
* Farscape (1999-2003)
* Flash Gordon (1953-4)
* Fringe (2008-13)
* Land of the Giants (1968-70)
* Lost in Space (1965-8)
* Max Headroom (1987-8)
* The Outer Limits (1963-5)
* Quantum Leap (1989-93)
* Red Dwarf (1988-93 plus revivals)
* Rocky Jones, Space Ranger (1954-5)
* Rod Brown of the Rocket Rangers (1953-4)
* Science Fiction Theatre (1955-7)
* seaQuest DSV (1993-6)
* Sliders (1995-2000)
* Smallville (2001-11)
* Space Patrol (1950-5)
* Space: Above and Beyond (1995-6)
* Star Trek (1966-9)
* Star Trek: The Animated Series (1973-4)
* Star Trek: Deep Space Nine (1993-9)
* Star Trek: Enterprise (2001-5)
* Star Trek: The Next Generation (1987-94)
* Star Trek: Voyager (1994-2001)
* Stargate Atlantis (2004-9)
* Stargate SG-1 (1997-2007)
* Stargate Universe (2009-11)
* Tales of Tomorrow (1951-3)
* The Time Tunnel (1966-7)
* Tom Corbett, Space Cadet (1950-5)
* The Twilight Zone (1959-64)
* V (1984-5 after a series of miniseries)
* Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea (1964-8)
* The Wild Wild West (1965-9)
* The X-Files (1993-2002)


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 24, 2021)

I notice that Buffy is in there and  if that’s included, then surely Rod Serling’s The Night Gallery should be there as well.

Also for consideration: The Ray Bradbury Theatre.


----------



## Dave (Dec 24, 2021)

Is The Fantastic Journey (1977->) not science fiction? (Albeit with large elements of fantasy) and for that matter, what about Fantasy Island (also 1977->)

I suspect that one of the problems with such a lists is (as usual) determining whether something is science fiction or fantasy, or neither. Especially, as more recently, science fiction and fantasy have become mainstream TV, and elements of both have been included in many more mainstream dramas.

However, that list is missing many more short-lived series. Two that come to mind immediately are:

Odyssey 5 (2002-2003)
The Lone Gunmen (2001)


----------



## Glaysher (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm  assuming that the list is of shows that were shown on US television given the appearance of shows such as Doctor Who and Red Dwarf.  In which case, it is extremely short.


----------



## KiraAnn (Dec 24, 2021)

If the purpose is to simply list fantasy or science fictio9n tv shows, then here are some missing:

It's About Time (1966-67, 1 season)
I Dream of Jeannie (1965-70, 5 seasons)
Bewitched (1964-72, 8 seasons)
My Mother the Car (1965-66, 1 season)
Space Academy (1977, 1 season)
Jason of Star Command (1978-79, 2 seasons)
Secrets of Isis (1975-77, 2 seasons)
Six Million Dollar Man (1973-78, 5 seasons plus 3 tv movies)
The Bionic Woman (1976-78, 3 seasons plus the same 3 tv movies as 6 Million Dollars Man)
These are just a few off-hand. Overall, that Wiki article is very poorly researched and written.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 24, 2021)

*The Outer Limits (The original )*  1963 to 1965
*The Invaders *1967  to 1968
 In the mod 1970's Filmation did several  live action science fiction tv shows on Saturday mornings including *Jason of Star Command* which is mentioned  above  They also did  *Ark II* 1976 and *Space Academy*  1977
*The Invisible Man *1975
*UFO  *1970* 
Korg 70,000  BC   *1974 to 1975
*Space 1999 *1975 to 1977
*Gemi Man * 1976
*The Adventures of Flash Gordon*  1979 to 82    One of best animated shows of all time.
*Cliffhangers    *1979
*The Amazing Spiderman*  1977 to 79
*Beyond West World  *1980
*The Incredible Hulk* 1978 to 1982.  plus several TV movies
*The Powers of Mathew Star  *1982 to 1983
*The Twilight Zone*  1985 to 1989
*War of the Worlds * 1988 to 1990
*Space Rangers * 1993 to 94
*The Outer Limits ( New)* 1995 to 2002
*Hypernauts * 1996
*Mission Genesis* 1997
*The Invisible Man *2000
*Babylon 5 Crusade 
The Lost World * 1999  to 2002
*Primeval * 2007 to 2011


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 24, 2021)

KiraAnn said:


> If the purpose is to simply list fantasy or science fictio9n tv shows





Foxbat said:


> I notice that Buffy is in there and if that’s included, then surely Rod Serling’s The Night Gallery should be there as well.





Dave said:


> I suspect that one of the problems with such a lists is (as usual) determining whether something is science fiction or fantasy, or neither.


It's not to simply list shows but to list "significant" shows that made enough of an impact that you can't tell a complete, good history of the subject without them, I think. So fantasy shows aren't excluded but things like Buffy were mentioned in the original article in the context of a supposed fallow period for SF which was partly filled by fantasy. But I think you're right, Dave, that definition is hard - probably more so in TV than even in print, where it's almost impossible to provide a generally acceptable definition. Still, the "when I point to it" thing generally has to suffice.


KiraAnn said:


> Overall, that Wiki article is very poorly researched and written.


Agreed - that's why I was curious what the Chrons hive mind had to say. 


BAYLOR said:


> *The Outer Limits (The original )* 1963 to 1965


That's on there.


Glaysher said:


> I'm assuming that the list is of shows that were shown on US television given the appearance of shows such as Doctor Who and Red Dwarf.





BAYLOR said:


> *Space 1999 *1975 to 1977


Yeah, I'm not sure what the exact criteria are but, based on Who and the US premiere date being given, that's what I figure and _Space 1999_ is another one that, whatever it's quality or origin, made a big impact in US SF TV. Weird that it's as many years past 1999 as the show was prior to 1999.

Anyway, if that is correct and if we define SF only medium-broadly, I think the Japanese _*Ultraman*_ (1966-7) should also be on there, for instance.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 24, 2021)

Mork and Mindy should be there?

And Futurama.


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 24, 2021)

Good ones. I tend to forget sit-com/animated SF because I don't think of them in the same way, but they'd technically have to be in. In fact, I didn't include a final section of the article which does mention comic/animated shows and does mention Mork but not Futurama (which is essential, I'd think). Those lists are:

* My Favorite Martian (1963-6)
* Mork & Mindy (1978-82)
* ALF (1986-90)
* 3rd Rock from the Sun (1996-2001)

* Colonel Bleep (1957-60)
* Fireball XL5 (1962-3)
* Space Angel (1962-?)
* The Jetsons (1962-3)
* Jonny Quest (1964-5)

It also mentions something about a Zenon something, but that doesn't sound like a series.

I also forgot to mention in the last post that @KiraAnn 's mention of _Six Million Dollar Man/Bionic Woman_ seem especially essential.


----------



## tinkerdan (Dec 28, 2021)

COMMANDO CODY, SKY MARSHAL OF THE UNIVERSE 1955 NBC
Originally made for theater(shorts) 1952 and released to theaters in 1953 then to TV in 1955


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 28, 2021)

*The Return of Captain Nemo* 1978
*Starblazers. *1979 to 1984
*Knight Rider * 1982 to 86
*Otherworld*  1985
*Captain Power and the Solders of the Future * 1987 to 88
*Something is Out There  *1988
*Superforce  *1990-92
*Exosquad*  1993 to 1995
*Earth Final Conflict*  1997 to 2002
*Andromeda *2000 - 2005


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 28, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Return of Captain Nemo* 1978
> *Starblazers. *1979 to 1984
> *Knight Rider * 1982 to 86
> *Otherworld*  1985
> ...



Ah yes Knight Rider is a staple Saturday teatime watch in our house. Does that mean that we also potentially have Street Hawk and Airwolf?


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 28, 2021)

If we’re talking ‘significant’ shows then I think Twin Peaks should be there. It straddles both fantasy and SF as well as being utterly bizarre.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 28, 2021)

Time Cop  1997
Auto man  1983
Moonbase 3 1973


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 28, 2021)

*The Planet of the Apes * 1974  Live action 
*Return to Planet of the Apes*  1975 animated  
*The Man From Atlantis*  1977  to 78
*Quark * 1978 to 1979
*Thunder the Barbarian*  1981 to 82 
*The Misfits of Science   *1985 to 86
*Seven Days* 1998 to 2001


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 28, 2021)

*Logan's Run * 1977 to 1978


----------

